# Background soll nicht mitscrollen,wie?



## hagi2k2 (17. April 2004)

Hi leute,
ist echt sehr spät bzw. sehr früh,hoffe trotzdem,dass ich euch meine frage
ohne einen dummen satz übermitteln kann.

Arbeite gerade an der Webseite unserer Rap-Crew und habe
ne page mit Inlineframe und ps-slices,
der background im inlineframe ist teil des photoshop slices und sollte sich
lieber nicht vom fleck rühren,damit die page schön aussieht.

Dass sowas geht habe ich schon öfters gesehen,
nur weiß ich selbst nicht wie das geht und in meinen wenigen büchern steht
leider auch nichts drin.
Kann man das Inlineframe irgendwie transparent machen und das ganze slice
einmal als hintergrundbild der tabelle in der das frame beheimatet ist?

Hoffe, ihr versteht meine frage und antwortet mir

danke schonmal

peace


----------



## steff aka sId (17. April 2004)

Da gibt es einen CSS Befehl für. Musst du mal bei SelfHtml oder sowas nachschaun. Hab den Befehl gerade net im Kopf. Greetz Steff


----------



## Onkel-Timo (17. April 2004)

Hi,

also, da gibts nen ganz simplen befehl, hoffe das is der den du meinst!


```
<body background="hintergrund.gif" bgproperties="fixed">
```

hoffe das war der gemeinte und ich konnte helfen =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. April 2004)

```
body
{
	background-attachment : fixed;
}
```

Wird aber nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt! ( Ich glaube nur IE (?)!


----------



## hagi2k2 (17. April 2004)

hi leute,
danke habt mir sehr geholfen
aber gibt es nen befehl der auch unter netscape funktioniert?

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. April 2004)

Soweit mir bekannt ist: Nein!

Ich lasse mich gerne eines beseren belehren!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. April 2004)

_background-attachment_ funktioniert ab Netscape 6 und IE 3. (s. SelfHTML)


----------



## hagi2k2 (17. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> 
> ```
> body
> ...



sorry,dumme frage,wie bau ich das nochmal ein?


----------



## SirGawain (17. April 2004)

schreib am besten in den head-bereich der seite, die im iFrame erscheint:

<style type="text/css">
body {background-attachment:fixed;}
</style>

dann müsste es klappen

mfg gawain


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. April 2004)

SirGawain und hagi2k2: Bitte an die Netiquette und an den roten Kasten unter dem Antwort-Feld halten, danke.


----------



## hagi2k2 (17. April 2004)

Sorry Sebastian,

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben,
das Board ist der erste Zufluchtsort bei Problemen mitm
Rechnerschon immer gewesen,nur habe ich nicht so die Zeit das Board zu besuchen,klicke aber immer fleißig bei jedem Besuch,

peace


----------



## Wuselchen (19. April 2004)

> <STYLE type=text/css>BODY {
> BACKGROUND-ATTACHMENT: fixed; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(back1.gif)
> }
> </STYLE>



Beispiel


----------



## affl (9. Mai 2004)

hallo habe dasselbe gemacht
möchte jedoch dieses background picture verlinken
wie geht das jetzt?

hier mein code

<!--body {
    background-attachment: fixed;
    background-image: url(...4.gif);
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-position:869px 93%;
    }
-->

man hat mir gesagt ich könnte "ne unsichtbare area drüber legen" oder so ähnlich 

wie mach ich das dannhab keine ahnung
bitte um hilfe

danke


----------



## saschaf (10. Mai 2004)

Auf ein background-bild kann man keinen link legen.

Allerdings kannst du ein transparentes Bild drüberlegen und das dann verlinken.
Hier müsstest du aber sicherstellen, dass das background- und das transparente Bild immer übereinander liegen ( beim scrollen gibts sonst Probleme). 

Das würde theoretisch dann funktionieren, allerdings kannst du den Background dann genausogut auch gleich als normales Bild einbinden, weils auch nicht anders aussieht.


----------



## affl (10. Mai 2004)

wie soll das gehn?bzw kannst du mir bitte den genauen code nennen wie man ein "foreground picture" also normales bild fixiert(dass es nicht mitscrollt)


danke


----------

